# Me too : mating



## carlos58 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello everyone
some mating

Eupeodes luniger-Scatophaga stercoraria-Cicadella viridis (a very little insect)-calopteryx virgo


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 26, 2010)

:thumbup: They look amazing!


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 26, 2010)

bow chicka bow wow .... 
Nice shots. The damsel flies look a little over sharpened tho.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 26, 2010)

Superb images; excellent colours

Regards


----------



## carlos58 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------

